# Got a NEW trail camera



## onereddawg (Feb 24, 2010)

Trying out the new IR8x wildgame camera. set it up last night and got about 30 pictures.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Very cool! Is that first pic a grey and a raccoon together? Did you put bait out?


----------



## onereddawg (Feb 24, 2010)

Just threw some stuff out. Yes that is a grey/gray fox and a raccoon.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yep...never saw raccoon and a grey hanging out together ??


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

How do you like the Wildgame camera? I see their prices are awesome...just wondered how the quality compared to the price? I am glad to see someone using something other than a Cuddeback...junk IMO.

It looks to take some awesome pictures, and both the raccoon and the fox seem pretty well centered, just curious about trigger speed?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I had a few wildgame camera's...and for the price...they did the job. Here is the problems...1) they are slow to react 2) Game often hears or somthing because I had alot looking right at the photo camera when pic was taken ?? 3) They get stollen too often.

Good things..long battery life, easy to set up, not complecated, and...yep cheap in price. I had purchased a few for 45.oo.. should have bought them all.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

I will send you an anti theft box we make....


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...I might make some too.

A friend had a couple of those high dollor cameras they must have had a torch to get em...but they did and we do not know how.

He has nice private land off a big chunk of public.

I think...next time I might add a GPS tracker....they are getting cheaper. I would love to knock on a door and ask...mind if I have my camera back.......B head


----------



## onereddawg (Feb 24, 2010)

SO far i like the camera. It is easy to set up. I like the instant view of pictures in the little screen inside. I like the rechargable battery pack instead of batteries. There is no noise when the picture is taken, tho there is a little red light that changes to green when saving a picture on the front. I paid around 180 for this one and its an 8.0megapix. Has a 1 year warrenty too. I am going to do the testing on it this week, start off with the walk test from 10' to 60'. I will also do the same for the run test and night test to see what type of trigger speed it has.

TOMMY you have anti - theft boxes ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I think they come with string and trigger hook!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a lot of metal work tools in my shop, I started makingmy own treestands and tree ladders, and came across a sheet metal brake, sheer and press a couple years ago and had to get it. I had a few cameras get stolen, and saw a bear proof box, and decided I could make my own! I have the specs to make them for Cuddeback, Gamespy, and the Bushnell Scout Cameras. I made one, and my buddies wanted some for their cameras. If you guys need one, send me the length, width, and heigth of your cameras. I will also send you a padlock that takes a special type of person to cut through, I can with a torch, but not my pie knife. We use them at work to lock up our substatioins and switchgear. Also, if you guys are in the market for treestands.....GT Outdoors can take care of all your needs, haha.


----------



## onereddawg (Feb 24, 2010)

new varmint.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

New kind of varmit ...they eat my beans in the garden...they eat my pears in the fall....that is a dangerous critter..!!!

Looks like you are being Mooned Reddawg

Hey Tommy...post some photos of your tree stands...one never knows.


----------

